# Blumenthal - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 10
Ein früher, frischer Frühlingsmorgen. Passend zur Jahreszeit ein 
Motiv aus meiner Nähe. Ein Schloss, das ehemals von Rittern 
gegründet und verlassen wurde. Seit einigen Jahren wird es von 
privaten Investoren saniert und restauriert.

An early, fresh spring morning. Tune with the season a motif 
from my area. A castle, which was formerly founded and 
abandoned by knights. For some years it is being renovated 
and restored by private investors.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is wonderful as is all your work. In the translation to English it says it is a Castle but I think maybe it should say village or town?

Es ist wunderbar, wie alle Ihre Arbeit ist. In der Übersetzung auf Englisch heißt es es ist ein Schloss, aber ich denke, es sollte sagen, Dorf oder Stadt?


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you Terry - yes, it's a castle!

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is great work! Thanks for sharing it.. 

D


----------

